# WTB Seiko 7S26A Rotor & Balance



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

*WTB Seiko 7S26A Rotor & Balance*


View Advert


Just as the title says I'm looking for a Seiko 7S26A rotor and complete balance (hairspring and staff). I don't need them NOS but they have to be undamaged and usable, obviously.

PM me your offer.




*Advertiser*

gimli



*Date*

11/12/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£10.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

